# Tomcat startet nicht



## Lampy (26. Mrz 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Tomcat entpackt und versucht, über die Startup.bin das ganze zu Starten (auf der Windows-Shell). Da geht aber nur ein neues Fenster auf, Text rauscht durch und geht wieder zu.

JAVA_HOME ist richtig gesetzt, JDK 1.6 installiert. What am I doing wrong?

Grüße,
Lampy


----------



## HLX (26. Mrz 2007)

Was soll dieses Doppelposting?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (26. Mrz 2007)

mach mal in $TOMCAT_HOME\bin (also in ner CMD natürlich)

catalina.bat run 

Oder schau einfach in die Logdatei, da steht mehr drin.
Hast du $JAVA_HOME\bin auch zur PATH-Variable hinzugefügt, oder zumindest $PATH in der startup.bat um $JAVA_HOME\bin erweitert?


----------



## knete (3. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem unter WinXP + Tomcat 6.0.10.

Kopiere einfach die Datei msvcr71.dll aus dem Java Verzeichnis in dein System32 vrzeichnis dann rennt die Katze wieder.

Gruß
knete


----------



## DP (3. Apr 2007)

*verschoben*


----------



## Loopo (11. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

komischerweise habe ich das Problem auch - nur bringt es mir nichts wenn ich die DDL in das System32-Verzeichnis kopiere. 

Daten:
Vista 64 bit
Tomcat 6.0.14

Variablen sind gesetzt:
CATALINA_HOME: C:\Programme\apache-tomcat-6.0.14
JAVA_HOME: C:\Programme\Java\SDK
Path: C:\Programme\Java\SDK\bin;...


Starte ich Tomcat rauscht das Fenster auf und verschwindet wieder."localhost:8080" ist auch nicht erreichbar. Woran könnte hier der Hund begraben sein?

Vielen Dank.

LG Loopo


----------



## DP (11. Dez 2007)

was sagen denn die tomcat-logfiles?!


----------



## Loopo (12. Dez 2007)

Leider nichts - es steht nix drinnen bzw. erstellt keine Log-Files...

Strange...


----------



## maki (12. Dez 2007)

Wie von KSG9|sebastian vorgeschlagen, mit


> catalina.bat run


würdest du die Fehlermeldung sehen.


----------



## DP (12. Dez 2007)

genau


----------



## Loopo (12. Dez 2007)

Hi,

Fehler schon gefunden und zwar lag er bei mir - wie meistens beim Anwender:


Falsch war:
JAVA_HOME: C:\Programme\Java\SDK 

Richtig war:
JAVA_HOME: C:\Programme\Java\SDK\JDK

und dort gibt es noch mal ein bin-Verzeichnis.... 

Sorry, - jetzt geht alles! 

Danke nochmals!

LG Loopo


----------

